# Syrup question



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Ok..I've got the peaches out of the cans and am dehydrating them at the moment.

Now, how do I make pancake syrup out of the syrup from the cans?


----------



## Elinor0987 (May 28, 2010)

Freyadog said:


> Ok..I've got the peaches out of the cans and am dehydrating them at the moment.
> 
> Now, how do I make pancake syrup out of the syrup from the cans?


Are you trying to make peach flavored syrup? The leftover syrup in the cans most likely won't have much of the peach flavoring as it is mostly corn syrup and water. It also probably has a higher water content than regular maple syrup so you would most likely have to can it again to prevent spoilage. One possible suggestion would be to take the syrup and the peaches out of the can and put it in a blender for a few minutes to get a homogeneous mix of the peaches and syrup and can it again or dry it and reconstitute it when needed.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Freyadog said:


> Ok..I've got the peaches out of the cans and am dehydrating them at the moment.
> 
> Now, how do I make pancake syrup out of the syrup from the cans?


Making syrup is easy, using the liquid of the cans, distilled water , brown/white sugar, and the peel of the fruit, this will give you a strong flavor syrup. No peel, use dry fruit, also fruit flavor tea will work, that's why drying your fruit peels is and excellent way to add flavors to cakes, pancakes, cooking in general. Making flavor liqueur with fruit peel is better than any store.Remenber *DRY FRUIT PEEL ONLY*,specially with fruits that have lots of oil, oranges, lemons and flavor like apples. Dry them in a food dryer, low oven, metal try in the sun, cloth line, hot attic, a light bulb in a cardboard box make for a cheap food dryer


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

When I dry canned peaches(store bought or home canned) I boil the "juice" down to a syrup and then can it. 

You can use it on pancakes/waffles or use it as a sweetener in cooking, waste not/want not.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I made fresh blackberry syrup this morning for my pancakes.

*Directions:*

6oz of fresh-picked blackberries (about 1cup)
2/3 cup of cold water (a little less is fine)
2 tablespoons lemon-juice
6 tablespoons white sugar

Wash the berries, then put all the above ingredients into a small sauce-pan. Set the stove to a very slow-boil in the small sauce-pan (on my electric-stove, it is about the half-way point between full-low temp and full-high temp). You want the temperature to be hot enough to warm the fruit, not hot enough to burn the sauce to the pan. If you feel any sticking when you stir, it is TOO HOT. Keep the cover on the pan at all times, well, that is unless you are stirring it, of course.

When the berries are breaking up (maybe about 15 minutes) remove about 3 tablespoons of the water from the sauce-pan, place into a small bowl, mix-in about 1/2 teaspoon corn-starch and then pour back into the pot. Allow to slow-boil for a while longer, always stirring with a small spoon.

*Then cook up the pancakes*

Serve pancakes and hot-syrup together.

:factor10: :factor10: :factor10:

If there is any leftover syrup, the cornstarch will help it gel up - then you have a kind of blackberry "jam" or "jelly" for tomorrow morning's toast.

:factor10: :factor10: :factor10:


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Oh ya - we are talking peaches ... 


20 ounces frozen unsweetened peach slices, thawed and chopped
2 cups water
1/2 to 2/3 cup sugar - depends on how sweek you like it
1/8 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1 tablespoon cornstarch
2 tablespoons cold water

Directions

In a large saucepan, combine the peaches, water, sugar and cinnamon. Bring to a boil. Reduce heat; simmer, uncovered, for 20 minutes.

Combine the cornstarch and cold water until smooth; gradually add to the peach mixture. Bring to a slow boil; cook and stir for 2 minutes or until thickened.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Davarm said:


> When I dry canned peaches(store bought or home canned) I boil the "juice" down to a syrup and then can it.
> 
> You can use it on pancakes/waffles or use it as a sweetener in cooking, waste not/want not.


David, what do you mean by boiling it down ? Until it sort of becomes thicker?


----------

